
After years of Google Chrome, Firefox was a pleasant surprise - jrepinc
https://www.zdnet.com/article/after-years-of-google-chrome-firefox-was-a-pleasant-surprise/
======
aceperry
Interestingly, I had the opposite experience. I've been using Firefox for many
years after moving away from Chrome because it was too slow. Nowadays, I've
been thinking about moving back to Chrome because I tried a recent version of
Chrome, and it ran faster than FF. FF does have some nice features like
privacy and some really cool extensions. But it's gotten slower and there are
some webpages that don't work for me unless I fire up Chrome. But since I've
been using FF for many years, and have all of my favorite extensions and
logins saved, it's tough to go back.

